# Job offer requirement under subclass 190



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi All senior members of forum,

I need an urgent help with regard to a specific issue. I have lodged an application for state sponsorship for Western Australia under subclass 190. 

My occupation is Real Estate Representative. This is in schedule 2 of CSOL list. 

Can anyone tell me whether I need a job offer while applying for schedule 2 occupation or is it fine if I don't have job offer? (As I have heard that for occupations in schedule 2 must have job offer....)

Friends who have been through this kind of situation pls help as this is very crucial for next phase.... 

Shashin


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

I can't find your occupation on their list which would mean you cant apply unless you are living there with a job offer.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

shjuthani said:


> Hi All senior members of forum,
> 
> I need an urgent help with regard to a specific issue. I have lodged an application for state sponsorship for Western Australia under subclass 190.
> 
> ...


Occupations in schedule 2 of WA need job offer for state nomination application.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

_shel is right. Your occupation is not in WA Occupations in demand list which was updated October 28, 2013.

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you all for your valuable inputs...

Shel, you are right that my occupation is not available in WASMOL now but was in list when I applied a month before.

I just wanted to know if I don't have job offer, will I get positive or negative result...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

shjuthani said:


> Thank you all for your valuable inputs...
> 
> Shel, you are right that my occupation is not available in WASMOL now but was in list when I applied a month before.
> 
> I just wanted to know if I don't have job offer, will I get positive or negative result...


If you have applied one month ago, you would not get negative results for this change of in demand list unless you fail to meet others criteria of state nomination.


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Occupations in schedule 2 of WA need job offer for state nomination application.


Thank mithu93ku for your prompt reply. 

Can you tell me whether this condition was previously applicable (before occupation list revision on 28th October 2013)?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

shjuthani said:


> Thank mithu93ku for your prompt reply.
> 
> Can you tell me whether this condition was previously applicable (before occupation list revision on 28th October 2013)?


All applications before 28th October 2013, would not be affected by the changed condition.


----------



## nsahmed (Jul 17, 2011)

I applied for state nomination (ACT in my case) and my occupation was in SOL 2 .. i didnt need a job offer to be successful .. not sure if its the same for your state.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

nsahmed said:


> I applied for state nomination (ACT in my case) and my occupation was in SOL 2 .. i didnt need a job offer to be successful .. not sure if its the same for your state.



This is for WA ss. See the link..

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/HowtoapplyforStateSponsorship.aspx
Where states.......


> *Offer of employment *
> If you are invited to make an application for State nomination from Western Australia you may require an offer of employment. This is a requirement for those who have studied in Australia and are a recent graduate, or live in an Australian state other than Western Australia. This is also a requirement for applicants with an occupation on the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list schedule 2 (off list).
> The offer of employment must meet all of the following conditions:
> 
> ...


----------



## balaji_dayalan (Sep 13, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> This is for WA ss. See the link..
> 
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/HowtoapplyforStateSponsorship.aspx
> Where states.......



Hi Mithun and others,

I am applying for WA under visa 190 . my occupation list comes under CSOL ICT project manager - schedule 2 . 

can you confirm me whether I need an job offer ?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

balaji_dayalan said:


> Hi Mithun and others,
> 
> I am applying for WA under visa 190 . my occupation list comes under CSOL ICT project manager - schedule 2 .
> 
> can you confirm me whether I need an job offer ?


Yes you need a job offer as a project manager in wa.


----------



## balaji_dayalan (Sep 13, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Yes you need a job offer as a project manager in wa.


hi

when this job offer is made mandatory? my consultant dint say about this change ..!!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

balaji_dayalan said:


> hi
> 
> when this job offer is made mandatory? my consultant dint say about this change ..!!


What is your job code and which state nomination are you trying for?


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> What is your job code and which state nomination are you trying for?


Here is his post:



mithu93ku said:


> Hi Mithun and others,
> 
> I am applying for *WA* under visa 190 . my occupation list comes under CSOL *ICT project manager* - schedule 2 .
> 
> can you confirm me whether I need an job offer ?


----------



## balaji_dayalan (Sep 13, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> What is your job code and which state nomination are you trying for?



hi,

my job code is 135112( ICT project manager)

regards,
D.Balaji


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

balaji_dayalan said:


> hi,
> 
> my job code is 135112( ICT project manager)
> 
> ...


Sorry to ask your Job code and State as you have post earlier with these informations. Best way to use signature.

BTW yes you need a job offer as said by *snarayan*.


----------

